# 12.11.2.2.2



## McEngr (Apr 10, 2012)

Sue Frey and other publishers state that section 12.11 oop loads are strength level already, however page 360 of the Alan williams seismic and wind forces book amplifies it by 1.4???


----------



## McEngr (Apr 10, 2012)

I realize my question is a bit ambiguous since the 1.4 comes straight from the ASCE 7. I suppose my question is whether the holdown hardware if part of a heavy-wall / wood diaphragm building needs designed for the 1.4 factor? It is my understanding that one could use the Fp straight from the section 12.11.2.1 and use the rated capacities from the Simpson catelog (for example).


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 11, 2012)

McEngr,

The 1.4 comes from section 12.11.2.2.2. I believe that the SEAOC volume 1 examples has something that talks about this.

But yes, if you are using a steel hold down attachment you are supposed to increase the LRFD (or ASD) force by 1.4.

Keep up the studying. You're almost there!!


----------

